# Do internship oppurtunity exist for engineering students?



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey folks,
I'm doin Mechanical engineering, was wondering if der is any chanz to get some xp.
Cheers!!
Is there any post like intern?
How do I enter business world?
Sent from Android.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think you are supposed to be using 'text speak' on here and, in all honesty, if I was hoping people on here would take me seriously and want to help me, I would be writing in a way that everyone can actually understand easily.


----------



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I don't think you are supposed to be using 'text speak' on here and, in all honesty, if I was hoping people on here would take me seriously and want to help me, I would be writing in a way that everyone can actually understand easily.


Oops my bad!
Here with some english.

Hey folks,
I'm doing Mechanical engineering, was wondering if there is any chance to get some experience.
Cheers!!
Is there any post like intern?
How do I enter business world?
Cheers!!

Sent from hell


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Very good  - my suggestion would be to make a list of suitable companies, call them to try to get the name of the HR Manager, put your CV together with a covering letter explaining that you are studying xyz and are looking for an internship and the dates you would be available.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Akhils39 said:


> Hey folks,
> I'm doin Mechanical engineering, was wondering if der is any chanz to get some xp.
> Cheers!!
> Is there any post like intern?
> ...


PLEASE when writing on or responding to a thread do not use abbreviations or text speak.


Please read forum rules: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Rule 6

_*All posts on this site must be in English.Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.*_


----------

